# Allround Angel am Fluss für Einsteiger



## Flussmonster92 (18. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach meiner ersten Angel.

Ich habe schon etwas recherchiert, was mich allerdings ziemlich verwirrt hat, da überall etwas anderes empfohlen wird.

Grundsätzlich interessiert mich das aktive Angeln am meisten. 
Ich denke aber, dass es gerade am Anfang sinnvoller ist, Erfahrungen in vielen verschiedenen Angelarten zu sammeln.

Deshalb suche ich einen Allrounder mit dem ich viele verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren kann.
Hauptsächlich werde ich an einem Fluss (15m-20m Breite) auf Forellen und Äschen angeln.

Mein Budget für Rolle und Rute liegt bei etwa 100€ und ich plane für mindestens 1 Jahr keine weitere Rute zu kaufen. Im Idealfall habe ich dann schon genug Sachen ausprobiert um mir eine zweite spezialisiertere Rute zu kaufen.

Ich bedanke mich für jeden hilfreichen Beitrag.

Gruß
Hüseyin


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Februar 2020)

Hallo Hüseyin 
Das ist schon mal vernünftig! Für 100 Euro bekommst du auf jeden Fall was recht gutes !
Du wirst auch hier jede Menge Antworten und Vorschläge bekommen denke ich. 
Ich will da nicht zur Verwirrung beitragen deshalb kannst du getrost in einem Angelladen dich beraten lassen. 
Ganz grob gucke nach einer Forellenrute von ca 3 Meter Länge und ne 2000er Spinnrolle wie zB die Daiwa Ninja oder vergleichbares .
DAM bietet im Bereich für Forellen gute Ruten und Rollen, da bist du mit 100 Euro sehr gut dabei. 
Ne Forellenrute mit einem WG von 35 oder 40 Gramm entspricht in etwa einer Meforute das ist wenn es das überhaupt gibt die Eierlegendewollmilchsau !
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Februar 2020)

Schließe mich dem Michel mit meiner Meinung an, eine Rute von 2,70m bis 3,00m, mit 20 - 60 gr. Wg reicht völlig aus. Dazu eine 3000er oder 3500er Rolle mit ner 0,25er bis 0,35er Mono. Ich fische auch in einem Fluß, der an den breitesten Stellen vielleicht 10m hat. Da ist der tote Köfi auf Grund die beste Chance auf eine gute Forelle.

Wieviel Ruten sind bei euch erlaubt? Empfehle dir, auch einen guten Kescher mit langem Stiel gleich mitzukaufen.
Ich selbst habe mit Ruten und Rollen von der Fa. Balzer begonnen, die haben eine gute Qualität und sind recht preisgünstig. Auch Tackle von Daiwa und DAM kann ich empfehlen. Ach so, dann brauchst du noch ein Futteral, am besten eins, wo kein Regen einsickern kann.

Sonst hast du alles?


----------



## Flussmonster92 (19. Februar 2020)

Hey Michael,

danke für den hilfrechen Beitrag.
Den Gang zum Angelladen steht auch noch auf meiner Liste! 
Ich würde mich dennoch über weitere Vorschläge hier freuen, um mich vorab schon mal etwas schlau machen zu können.

Gruß
Hüseyin


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe mit Ruten und Rollen von der Fa. Balzer begonnen, die haben eine gute Qualität und sind recht preisgünstig. ?


Hast du ein anderes Balzer als der Rest?


----------



## Flussmonster92 (19. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Schließe mich dem Michel mit meiner Meinung an, eine Rute von 2,70m bis 3,00m, mit 20 - 60 gr. Wg reicht völlig aus. Dazu eine 3000er oder 3500er Rolle mit ner 0,25er bis 0,35er Mono. Ich fische auch in einem Fluß, der an den breitesten Stellen vielleicht 10m hat. Da ist der tote Köfi auf Grund die beste Chance auf eine gute Forelle.
> 
> Wieviel Ruten sind bei euch erlaubt? Empfehle dir, auch einen guten Kescher mit langem Stiel gleich mitzukaufen.
> Ich selbst habe mit Ruten und Rollen von der Fa. Balzer begonnen, die haben eine gute Qualität und sind recht preisgünstig. Auch Tackle von Daiwa und DAM kann ich empfehlen. Ach so, dann brauchst du noch ein Futteral, am besten eins, wo kein Regen einsickern kann.
> ...



Danke für den hilfreichen Beitrag!

Bisher habe ich noch gar nichts an Ausrüstung, da ich den Angelschein voraussichtlich erst gegen Ende März haben werde. 
Auf meiner Einkaufsliste stehen: Rute, Rolle, Kescher, Schlagholz, Messer, Futteral
Beschränkungen bzgl. der Anzahl an Ruten habe ich bisher nicht gefunden, ich möchte aber erst mal nur mit einer Rute angeln.

Was haltet ihr von Teleskopruten? Sind die brauchbar oder lieber Steckruten?


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Februar 2020)

Zwoppelpost


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Februar 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Danke für den hilfreichen Beitrag!
> 
> Bisher habe ich noch gar nichts an Ausrüstung, da ich den Angelschein voraussichtlich erst gegen Ende März haben werde.
> Auf meiner Einkaufsliste stehen: Rute, Rolle, Kescher, Schlagholz, Messer, Futteral
> ...


Ich und viele andere bevorzugen Steckruten weil die Aktion angeblich besser ist letzten Endes ist es Geschmackssache. 
Falls du mit der Rute tatsächlich auch mal am Fluss ansitzen möchtest wäre eine meforute wohl etwas schwach vom WG her - evtl. Eine schwerere Spinnrute nehmen oder tatsächlich mit einer zweiten Rute liebäugeln.


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2020)

Denke an die alte Weisheit "Kaufst du billig, kaufst du zweimal" und interpretiere die Botschaft richtig. -> Kaufe lieber 2 billige (auf die Angelei ausgelegte) Ruten, als eine  teure (Kompromiss-) Rute.

Aber Achtung, bei Rollen gilt das i.d.R. nicht.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (19. Februar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Denke an die alte Weisheit "Kaufst du billig, kaufst du zweimal" und interpretiere die Botschaft richtig. -> Kaufe lieber 2 billige (auf die Angelei ausgelegte) Ruten, als eine  teure (Kompromiss-) Rute.
> 
> Aber Achtung, bei Rollen gilt das i.d.R. nicht.



Nach dem Distributivgesetzt würde ich die neue Aussage dann so interpretieren: "Kaufst du zwei Mal billig, kaufst du vier Mal."


----------



## Thomas. (19. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hast du ein anderes Balzer als der Rest?



bei Standardruten baut heute keiner mehr all zu großen Mist


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

@Flussmonster92: Vielleicht hast du noch ein paar mehr Infos dazu, welche Angelmethoden du mit der Rute gerne ausprobieren möchtest und was für Gewässer neben dem Fluss du noch beangeln möchtest. Vielleicht kann man dann noch etwas gezieltere Tips geben.


----------



## Bilch (19. Februar 2020)

Er will an einem 15-20 m breiten Fluß angeln. Auf Forelle und Äsche! Und dann werden hier 2,70 oder sogar 3 m Ruten empfohlen; mit einem WG von 60 g?!

Eine MeFo Rute würde vlt. noch gehen, wenn die Ufer nicht zu sehr zugewachsen sind.

@Flussmonster92, bevor ich Dir hier irgendwas empfehle, sag uns bitte, mit welcher Angelmethode bzw. welchen Köderspektrum Du anfangen möchtest, wie die Ufer so sind und wie stark die Strömung ist.


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2020)

Für Äsche muss Tenkara-Rute!


----------



## Flussmonster92 (19. Februar 2020)

Also zu 90% werde ich an besagtem Fluss Angeln, der laut Google Maps 15-20 Meter breit ist, in meinem Empfinden aber eher so um die 10m.
Die Strömung reicht von langsam bis schnellfließend, wobei die schnellfließenden Abschnitte vermutlich für die Forellen- und Äschenjagd am sinnvollsten sind.
Bei dem Fluss handelt es sich um die Werre in Herford, falls das jemandem weiterhilft.

Ich kenne nur einen kleinen Teil der möglichen Angelmethoden, aber Folgende möchte ich gerne früh ausprobieren:
- Tiroler Hölzl
- Angeln mit Spoons, Wobbler
- Sbirolino
- Pose und Futterkorb fand ich jetzt erstmal weniger interessant, würde ich aber auch irgendwann gerne ausprobieren

Durch den Schutz von Raubfischen bis Ende Mai, würde ich am Anfang viel mit Naturködern fischen (Made, Wurm,...). 
Falls Kunstfliegen erlaubt sind wohl auch mit denen.


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2020)

Das brüllt förmlich nach einer schönen Pickerrute und dazu eine Tenkara-Rute, wenn Fliegen erlaubt sind.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

Die Werre soll ein interessantes Flüsschen sein, die wurde mir auch schonmal empfohlen, die ist nämlich garnicht so weit weg von mir. Angeln gewesen bin ich da aber noch nicht. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle auch mal Richtung Barbe und Döbel umschauen, wegen denen wurde mit der Fluss empfohlen.

Ich denke hier spontan an eine etwas schwere Posenrute. Mit der ist je nach Ausführung meist auch leichtes Grundangeln (Barbe und Döbel) inklusive Tiroler Hölzl möglich. Die könnte man sowohl im Stillwasser als auch im kleinen Fluss verwenden, sowohl auf Grund als auch mit der Pose. So eine Rute wäre vielleicht sinnvoller, da du ja sagst, du hast noch garnicht richtig den Überblick, was es alles für Methoden gibt. Damit könntest du aber ein breites Spektrum an Methoden abdecken, die dann demnächst vielleicht noch dein Interesse wecken.

Für Wobbler/Spoon wirst du aber eine viel leichtere Spinnrute brauchen als für das Hölzl oder einen Sbirolino und fürs Fliegenfischen sowieso eine ganz eigene Ausrüstung, außer du fischt die Fliegen mit dem Hölzl.

Das mal so als Denkanstoss, vielleicht hilft dir das bei der Wahl der Rute ein bisschen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Februar 2020)

Tele- oder Steckrute? Das kommt auch drauf an, wie du zum Gewässer kommst. Fährst du mit dem Rad und Rucksack? Dann bringst du darin Teleruten und Zubehör gut unter. Dann noch ein Stuhl und eine Umhängetasche und schon bist du fürs erste gut ausgestattet! 

Ich selbst fische sowohl mit Tele- als auch mit Steckruten und mit beiden Teilungssystemen habe ich schon viele schöne Fische gefangen. 
Ich angel fast nur mit Hölzl, von 60gr bis 160gr und habe mit denen keine Hänger mehr. Man kann mit ihnen gut werfen und unterschiedlichste Montagen fischen (Laufblei, Endblei mit Helicopterrig usw.). 
In unserem Fluß haben wir auch eine gute Salmonidenstrecke mit einer mittleren Strömung. 
Ich fische gerne und meistens erfolgreich in tieferen Gumpen, die gibt es in. deinem Gewässer bestimmt auch. Die Fische dort sind meist Standorttreu 
und oft auch größer als nur Durchschnitt... 

Denn mal viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Prüfung!


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Tele- oder Steckrute? Das kommt auch drauf an, wie du zum Gewässer kommst. Fährst du mit dem Rad und Rucksack? Dann bringst du darin Teleruten und Zubehör gut unter. Dann noch ein Stuhl und eine Umhängetasche und schon bist du fürs erste gut ausgestattet!
> 
> Ich selbst fische sowohl mit Tele- als auch mit Steckruten und mit beiden Teilungssystemen habe ich schon viele schöne Fische gefangen.
> Ich angel fast nur mit Hölzl, von 60gr bis 160gr und habe mit denen keine Hänger mehr. Man kann mit ihnen gut werfen und unterschiedlichste Montagen fischen (Laufblei, Endblei mit Helicopterrig usw.).
> ...



Ganz genau so ist es! 
Ich besitze auch absolut beides und kann gegen meine Teleruten nichts schlechtes sagen! 
Man merkt selbstverständlich den Unterschied zu einer Steckrute aber die heutigen Teleruten empfinde ich als einiges besser als die Steckruten von früher! 
Ich nutze meine Teleruten hauptsächlich wenn ich mit Bivy ,Liegen, Stühle und anderem Kram einen Angelausflug oder Urlaub mache und keine Lust auf nen Anhänger habe! 
Auch dort bekäme der TE eine gute Rute für sein Geld! ZB ne Daiwa Megarforce 3 Meter WG 10 - 40 Gramm

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich angel fast nur mit Hölzl, von 60gr bis 160gr und habe mit denen keine Hänger mehr.



Solche Gewichte halte ich für die eher kleine Werre allerdings für deutlich zu schwer. Damit kann man ja schon fast im Rhein angeln. Zumal er mit dem Hölzl auf Forellen wahrscheinlich ja nicht Grundangeln möchte, sondern wahrscheinlich eher leicht treibend, so wie es mit den Hölzln ursprunglich entwickelt wurde.


----------



## feko (19. Februar 2020)

Da der Fragesteller ja aktiv angeln möchte auf eher kleine Fische empfehle ich eher eine leichte steckrute.
Ca 3 bis 20 g wurfgewicht.
Ich empfehle tackle fürs leichte angeln.
vg


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Solche Gewichte halte ich für die eher kleine Werre allerdings für deutlich zu schwer. Damit kann man ja schon fast im Rhein angeln. Zumal er mit dem Hölzl auf Forellen wahrscheinlich ja nicht Grundangeln möchte, sondern wahrscheinlich eher leicht treibend, so wie es mit den Hölzln ursprunglich entwickelt wurde.


Beim Grundblei gilt. Entweder so leicht, dass es nur mit Ach und Krach liegen bleibt, oder gleich einen richtigen Batzen, einen echten Umlenker. Alles dazwischen ist es, das die Probleme macht!


----------



## Blueser (19. Februar 2020)

Ich frage mich, was man bei manchen Ausbildern zum Fischereischein lernt. 
Mein Sohn hat dieses Jahr den Schein gemacht und hat sich ohne Vorkenntnisse und nur auf Grund seines bei der Schulung und dem mitgelieferten Lehrgangsmaterials erlangten Wissens selber ein Tackle zusammengestellt.  
Ich war erstaunt über die richtigen Entscheidungen, nur bei der Abneigung gegen eine Tele konnte ich ihn mit meiner Megaforce Tele umstimmen ...


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

Also mein Kurs ging so 2 Monate und Gerätekunde kam erst im letzte Drittel dran. Wenn er den schein also erst ende März macht, dann ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass der Block noch garnicht dran war.


----------



## Blueser (19. Februar 2020)

Das ist dann wohl der Vorteil eines Crash-Kurses an einem Wochenende .
Aber das vom Ausbilder empfohlene Lehrmaterial ist wirklich super. Er hat sich das Material zu einem guten Preis gebraucht gekauft. Student halt ... 
Nur beim Hersteller der Geräte muss ich ihn etwas beraten.


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Februar 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Da der Fragesteller ja aktiv angeln möchte auf eher kleine Fische empfehle ich eher eine leichte steckrute.
> Ca 3 bis 20 g wurfgewicht.
> Ich empfehle tackle fürs leichte angeln.
> vg


Das Problem ist, das er eine Universalrute haben möchte! Dein Gedankengang ist zwar vom Prinzip her richtig, trotzdem fallen dann mit so einer leichten Rute gewisse Dinge im Fluss weg !
Deshalb wird Er Kompromisse eingehen müssen! Eine Meforute oder ne Megaforce Tele 10 - 40 Gramm ist recht universal, wenn natürlich auch mit Einschränkungen, das ist ja klar !
Damit geht aber auch mal ein mittlerer Karpfen und ne kleine Barbe selbstverständlich auch Forellen und sogar mal ein maßiger Zander. Selbstverständlich auch Schleie Brassen und Plötzen .
Er könnte die Rute auch einmal an einen Forellensee mitnehmen oder mit Gastkarte an einen Vereinsgewässer .
Das ist mein Gedanken dabei. 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das er eine Universalrute haben möchte!



Hat er so nicht direkt gesagt, ich hab's ihm nur ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (19. Februar 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank für so viele hilfreiche Beiträge.

Den Kurs mache ich über den Fishing King Online-Kurs.
Da sind die A1-A10 Ruten zwar vorhanden, allerdings wird nicht auf besondere Gegebenheiten wie Strömungen etc eingegangen und in irgendeinem Video wurde mal gesagt, dass das alles „uralt setups“ seien mit denen keiner mehr ernsthaft angele. 
Es wird auch Gerätekunde vermittelt, aber nur sowas wie „welche Bleie und Köder gibt es?“ und eigentlich gar nicht auf Ruten und Rollen und wann man was einsetzen sollte eingegangen.

Bezüglich der Rute tendiere ich nach eurem Feedback gerade fast eher dazu mir erstmal eine Rute zu kaufen mit der ich aktiv auf Forelle und Äsche angeln kann, weil mich der Zielfisch und die Angelart am meisten interessieren und andere Ruten erst dann, wenn tatsächlich das Verlangen danach aufkommt.

Was würdet ihr denn für das aktive Angeln auf Forelle/Äsche unter den o.g. Gegebenheiten empfehlen?


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> und in irgendeinem Video wurde mal gesagt, dass das alles „uralt setups“ seien mit denen keiner mehr ernsthaft angele.



Kannst du kurz nochmal schreiben, was da gebau als Uralt-Setup bezeichnet wird? Das interessiert mich jetzt...


----------



## Flussmonster92 (19. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kannst du kurz nochmal schreiben, was da gebau als Uralt-Setup bezeichnet wird? Das interessiert mich jetzt...



Ich weiß nicht mehr, welches Video das genau war, aber es ging um die Prüfungsruten A1-A10. Ich schaue da aber bei Gelegenheit nochmal nach dem Video, vielleicht habe ich das auch falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

Achso, also um konkrete Ruten mit Montage, die ihr für die Prüfung können müsst...


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hat er so nicht direkt gesagt, ich hab's ihm nur ans Herz gelegt.


Doch hat Er 
Er hat geschrieben, Er sucht einen Allrounder um vieles einmal ausprobieren zu können 

LG Michael


----------



## feko (19. Februar 2020)

Hallo für deine zielfische reichen max 20 g.
es geht auch weniger. 
nimm eine kurze rute.
2.40 Meter zb.
Kleine rolle,dünne mono drauf. 
Damit kannst du auf grund angeln,mit pose,spürangeln,spinnfischen....
das ist viel schöner und versierter als mit einem 60 g teleknüppel.

Lg


----------



## Flussmonster92 (19. Februar 2020)

Hi feko,
sprichst du von einer spinnrute?
Ich werde mir in die Richtung mal was angucken.

Kann ich mit einer Spinnrute auch mit naturköder Fischen bzw. was sind da sinnvolle Montagen?

LG
Hüseyin


----------



## feko (19. Februar 2020)

Ja spinrute.
damit kannst du fast alles machen.
auch ansitzen mit naturködern.
montage für aktives angeln wäre zb das splitshot rig.
also  klemmblei ,vorfach haken und als Köder zb n wurm.
mit der Strömung führen und fangen.
Barsch döbel aesche barbe forelle....
Alles möglich. 
Lg


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Februar 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Ja spinrute.
> damit kannst du fast alles machen.
> auch ansitzen mit naturködern.
> montage für aktives angeln wäre zb das splitshot rig.
> ...


Barben an einer 20 Gramm Rute ist aber sehr grenzwertig ! Und bei Grundmontagen ist man halt bis 20 Gramm stark eingeschränkt! 
Für Forellen natürlich ideal! Eine Rute für alles gibt es halt nicht wirklich 

LG


----------



## feko (19. Februar 2020)

Geht schon michel.

lg


----------



## trawar (19. Februar 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Bei dem Fluss handelt es sich um die Werre in Herford, falls das jemandem weiterhilft.


Ohne das Gewässer (Angelabschnitte) und die Angelmethode zu kennen ist eine Rutenemfehlung meiner Meinung nach nicht sinnvoll.
Sind alles nett gemeinte Beiträge bis jetzt aber nach dem was google zur Werre ausspuckt ist vieles dabei was an bestimmten abschnitten super funktionieren würde, jedoch könnte man die Ruten an anderen stellen wiederum wegen der Läntge z.B. nicht nutzen.
Genauso kann man an gewissen abschnitten nicht alle aufgezählten Angelmethoden umsetzen, sei es wegen der Strömung, überhängenden Bäumen, der Tiefe oder einfach nur der Uferbewuchs.
Gewisse bereiche der Werre sind mit der Rur in Heinsberg vergleichbar und da ziehe ich alleine zum Spinnfischen mit zwei Ruten los.
Wenn es ums reine Spinnfischen geht, bin ich auch bei @feko und würde es kurz und leicht halten.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Barben an einer 20 Gramm Rute ist aber sehr grenzwertig ! Und bei Grundmontagen ist man halt bis 20 Gramm stark eingeschränkt!
> Für Forellen natürlich ideal! Eine Rute für alles gibt es halt nicht wirklich
> 
> LG



Ich habe letzten Sommer bewusst Barben mit kleinen Gummifischen beangelt und das auch recht erfolgreich.
Direkt vor der Rausche standen die und jedes mal wenn der kleine 5cm Gummifisch am 4gr. kopf dran vorbei gehüpft ist, knallte eine drauf.
Da waren Barben bis 80cm an einer L Rute mir 2-10Gr an 0,08er Geflochtenen mit 0,20er vorfach, es war kein herran pumpen wie bekloppt und man musste die immer wieder ziehen lassen aber durchaus machbar.


----------



## feko (19. Februar 2020)

Auch leichte ruten kann man beim ansitzen,also stationär mal überbleien wenn es nötig ist.
man darf halt keine gewaltwürfe machen. 
Ist im kleinen Fluss eh nicht nötig. Schlenzen reicht in der regel.
Mit einer spinne ist unser flussmonster am flexibelsten.
gruss


----------



## Bilch (19. Februar 2020)

Wenn Du es vor allem auf Forellen und Äschen abgesehen hast, würde ich Dir eine 20 bis 30 g Spinnrute vorschlagen. Muss aber eine Forellenrute und keine Zanderrute sein, also eher semiparabolisch und nicht zu hart. So eine Rute ist sehr vielseitig - kannst auch die kleinen Spinnköder von 5 bis 10 g (Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler, Forellenzopf, GuFis …) weit genug werfen und anderseits kannst Du damit (im Gegensatz zu einer leichteren Rute) auch mit dem Tiroler Hölzl usw. angeln. Ich denke einen Sbiro braucht man an so einem Fluss nicht, würde Dir aber für die Äschen die Wasserkugel vorschlagen, weil Du dann mit der Trockenfliege angeln kannst.

Eine MeFo Rute ist wirklich sehr vielseitig und würde ich auch empfehlen, wenn das Ufergewächs das Angeln mit so einer langen Rute erlaubt. Wenn die Ufer sehr zugewachsen sind, wirst Du aber eine kürzere Rute brauchen.

Hier sind drei Bilder von einem Fluß, dass ich beangle. Hier verwende ich 1,80 und 2,10 m Ruten. War auch schon mit einer 2,70 Rute unterwegs, es war aber eine Qual.


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Februar 2020)

trawar schrieb:


> Ohne das Gewässer (Angelabschnitte) und die Angelmethode zu kennen ist eine Rutenemfehlung meiner Meinung nach nicht sinnvoll.
> Sind alles nett gemeinte Beiträge bis jetzt aber nach dem was google zur Werre ausspuckt ist vieles dabei was an bestimmten abschnitten super funktionieren würde, jedoch könnte man die Ruten an anderen stellen wiederum wegen der Läntge z.B. nicht nutzen.
> Genauso kann man an gewissen abschnitten nicht alle aufgezählten Angelmethoden umsetzen, sei es wegen der Strömung, überhängenden Bäumen, der Tiefe oder einfach nur der Uferbewuchs.
> Gewisse bereiche der Werre sind mit der Rur in Heinsberg vergleichbar und da ziehe ich alleine zum Spinnfischen mit zwei Ruten los.
> ...



Wir reden hier aber von einem Anfänger, der sich seine erste Rute kaufen möchte! 
Das sollte eigentlich für sich sprechen!


----------



## trawar (19. Februar 2020)

Ja eben was bringt ihm da ein 3m Stecken wenn er zwischen den Bäumen nichts damit anfangen kann oder mit einem Besenstiel die Forellen, Äschen oder Döbel verliert. Dann wirklich lieber eine Rute passend zu einer Angelmethode und damit Erfahrung sammeln anstatt mit einem nichts taugendem kompromiss scheiss Erfahrung zu machen und trotzdem nicht wissen was man braucht. 
Hier geht es nicht um einen Stillsee oder Kanal, die Werre scheint sehr vielseitig zu sein eben ein Forellen Gewässer.


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Februar 2020)

Warum wusste ich nur das es genau " so " kommt. ..........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2020)




----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Februar 2020)

Ich sage es mal so: Viele (inkl. mir) kennen die Werre nicht, weder die Tiefe, noch die Strömungsverhältnisse. Wir wissen auch nicht, wie die Ufer beschaffen sind und womit bewachsen. 

Vielleicht gehen wir doch zu sehr von unseren Gewässerverhältnissen aus und was Gerätemäßig für den einen eher ne Eule ist, ist für den anderen die Nachtigall und umgekehrt. 
Ich bzw. die meisten hier kenne(n)  auch die Verhältnisse am Flußgrund  nicht. Daher ist es schwierig, so das richtige Gerät für den Themenstarter
zu bestimmen bzw. vorzuschlagen. 

Jedes Gewässer und jeder Zielfisch  braucht eine individuelle Ausrüstung, darüber sind wir uns doch alle einig. Ich z. B. benutze zum Ansitzen am Tag schwere Spinnruten bis 70gr.Wg zum Grundangeln an unserem Landfluß. 
Zum Nachtangeln verwende ich schweres Gerät zwischen 80 und 200gr Wg, weil in dem Gewässer große Aale, Welse und Hechte vorkommen sowie viel Totholz und Wurzelwerk im Grund steckt. 

Also gibt es für dieses Gewässer keine "Allroundrute" bzw. eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau.... 
Das wird auch an der Werre ähnlich sein. Am besten wäre es, Kollegen zu beobachten und fragen, welches Gerät am besten für die Werre geeignet ist, und zusätzlich einen regionalen Gerätehändler um Rat fragen. So würde ich es machen. Es bringt aber rein gar nichts, "wenn mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird!"


----------



## yukonjack (20. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Also gibt es für dieses Gewässer keine "Allroundrute" bzw. eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau....
> Das wird auch an der Werre ähnlich sein. Am besten wäre es,* Kollegen zu beobachten und fragen, welches Gerät am besten für die Werre geeignet ist*, und zusätzlich einen regionalen Gerätehändler um Rat fragen. So würde ich es machen. Es bringt aber rein gar nichts, "wenn mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird!"


Genau so isses. Aber, dann muss man auch mal seinen A...…. bewegen und ans Wasser gehen.


----------



## Tobias85 (20. Februar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Genau so isses. Aber, dann muss man auch mal seinen A...…. bewegen und ans Wasser gehen.



Warum denn so angriffslustig? Er gibt doch nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen alle Infos, die er hat. Er ist eben kompletter Anfänger und kann daher noch nicht alle Faktoren überblicken, die für die Gerätewahl entscheidend sein können. Darum hat er sich daher ein großes Angelforum gewendet und nimmt die Hinweise und Ratschläge bisher doch dankend an. Eigentlich genau das, was man von jemandem erwartet, den man ernsthaft versucht zu beraten.


Ans Wasser gehen und andere Angler fragen dürfte wohl erst nach Ende der Forellenschonzeit Erfolg versprechen. Aber wenn es dann soweit ist, wird er sicher mehr als genug Angelkollegen zum ausfragen finden. Der Händler sollte sich aber auch mit den Gegebenheiten vor Ort auskennen und ist natürlich vorher schon ein geeigneter Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Februar 2020)

Sorry falscher Thread


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2020)

Einfach eine DAM Nanoflex Spinnrute in 270 cm und 10 - 40 gr. - ein schönes Mittelding, das sowohl mit Portionsforellen Spass macht, aber auch an einer adulten Barbe keinen Problemfall sieht. Dazu die passende, max. 3000er Rolle, einmal mit höchstens 7 kg Geflecht und einmal mit 22er - 25 er Mono. Fertig ist die Einstiegskombo, mit der der Kamerad auch seine Freude hat. Dann hat er auch bereits an die 150,- € ausgegeben, dafür aber eine Kombo zu Händen, mit der er weit über die Findungsphase mehr als gut zu Rande kommen wird.

Man kann es mit der spezialisierten Betrachtung komplett übertreiben. Der Jung ist Noob, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, wir haben alle mal angefangen und wollten alles auf einmal. Er braucht alles, aber kein spezialisiertes Spezialgerät für Spezialisten.

Mit den 270 cm hat er genau das passende Mittel zwischen unten durch, als auch oben drüber, an so einem kleineren Flüsschen und auch an Seen das optimale Trumm zur Verfügung. Klar gäbe es Kombos, die diesen Spagat noch besser hinbekämen. Aber dann ist er auch mit allem deutlich über 500,- € schuldig und hat immer noch nicht die Spitze des Fahnenmastes erreicht.

Ein Mikadostäbchen mag ja unter den Büschen bei der Forellenpirsch ganz lustig sein, versagt aber an offenen Gewässerabschnitten, oder Seen ebenso schnell, wie eine lange Stange im Gebüsch...! Er will aber wohl eine "one in all" haben und hat keinen Geldscheisser für ein ganzes Rutenbündel zum Anfang.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Februar 2020)

Wahrscheinlich wird der Themenstarter auch in einen Verein eintreten (müssen)?  Also, Ansprechpartner, Kollegen und eine abschließende Entscheidung zur Gerätewahl trifft er bestimmt erst dann, aber lassen wir ihm erstmal Zeit für die Prüfung. Er muß sie erstmal bestehen und die Papiere erhalten... Zudem ist bis Mai eh noch Salmonidenschonzeit....


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird der Themenstarter auch in einen Verein eintreten (müssen)?  Also, Ansprechpartner, Kollegen und eine abschließende Entscheidung zur Gerätewahl trifft er bestimmt erst dann, aber lassen wir ihm erstmal Zeit für die Prüfung. Er muß sie erstmal bestehen und die Papiere erhalten... Zudem ist bis Mai eh noch Salmonidenschonzeit....


Müssen nicht unbedingt, man hat da aber oft die schöneren Möglichkeiten! 
Empfelen würde ich es auch! 
Mit diesem Gedanken im Hinterkopf hatte ich auch eine 3 Meter Rute empfohlen. Damit kann man sowohl an einem See angeln wie auch an einem 20 Meter breitem Fluss! 
Wenn da natürlich unter Bäumen geangelt werden muss, ist man mit einer 2,70 Rute besser dabei so wie @Andal schon schrieb! 
Es ist jedoch recht selten das man gar keine freie Stelle findet an einem Fluss, nach meiner Erfahrung. 
Wenn dürfte sich ein Anfänger auch mit einer kürzen Rute etwas schwer tun nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung , landet trotzdem die ein oder andere Pose im Baum 
Hier kamen auch sehr spezielle Vorschläge die ich eher für einen Fortgeschrittenen empfehlen würde. 
Desweiteren würde ich jedem Anfänger erst einmal zum Ansitzangeln raten, um die Grundlagen kennen zu lernen! 
Später würde ich dann zum Spinnfischen übergehen, eventuell Dropshot oder Spoon auf Forellen wie hier beschrieben. 
Nur dafür braucht man dann wirklich wieder eine andere Rute !
Und sind wir mal ehrlich!  Bei welchem Angler ist es bei einer einzigsten Rute geblieben? 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85 (20. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Zudem ist bis Mai eh noch Salmonidenschonzeit....



Forellen in NRW nur bis Mitte März. Allerdings darf er während der Raubfischschonzeit (dort an der Werre bis Ende Mai) keine Kunstköder benutzen. Ob Fliegen auch unter das Verbot fallen müsste er beim Verein Anfragen.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (20. Februar 2020)

@yukonjack du hast einen eigentlich hilfreichen Hinweis sehr schlecht verpackt. Es würde dir gut tun, an deiner Wortwahl zu arbeiten.

Bei allen Anderen bedanke ich mich herzlichst für so viel hilfreichen Input.
Auch wenn ich jetzt abschließend immer noch nicht genau weiß, welche Rute und Angelmethode es wird, habe ich durch die verschiedenen Perspektiven dennoch viel aus der Diskussion mitgenommen und kann Entscheidungswege bzgl. einer Rutenwahl besser nachvollziehen.

Ich denke es führt kein Weg an dem örtlichen Angelladen vorbei, um eine Beratung zu erhalten, die auf die Gegebenheiten der Werre zugeschnitten ist.
Sobald ich mir eine Kombo zugelegt habe, poste ich sie hier nochmal, falls die Diskussion jemanden neugierig gemacht hat. 

Falls jemand mal hier in der Gegend sein sollte (Herford und Umgebung), gebt gerne Bescheid, dann kann man ja mal gemeinsam angeln gehen.

Beste Grüße
Hüseyin


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Februar 2020)

Deine Idee mit dem örtlichem Händler ist sehr gut, der weiß auch wo und was zu fangen ist. Und mit der Werre hast du einen Fluß erwischt der sehr facettenreich erscheint. In Salzufflen kommt er mir anders vor als in Herford, zwischen Herford und Kirchlengern wieder anders, und nachher bei Oeynhausen mit seinen hohen Deichen teilweise wie ein Kanal. Ich kenne ihn nur vom Vorbeifahren, aber vom LKW kann man anders sehen als wenn man in einem PKW sitzt. Such dir einen passenden Verein oder Tageskarten, es wird was geben, man sah immer mal wieder Angler am Ufer. Viel Erfolg bei deiner Prüfung.


----------



## yukonjack (20. Februar 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> @yukonjack du hast einen eigentlich hilfreichen Hinweis sehr schlecht verpackt. Es würde dir gut tun, an deiner Wortwahl zu arbeiten.
> 
> Bei allen Anderen bedanke ich mich herzlichst für so viel hilfreichen Input.
> Auch wenn ich jetzt abschließend immer noch nicht genau weiß, welche Rute und Angelmethode es wird, habe ich durch die verschiedenen Perspektiven dennoch viel aus der Diskussion mitgenommen und kann Entscheidungswege bzgl. einer Rutenwahl besser nachvollziehen.
> ...


Aber verstanden hast du es ja wohl. Damit, Ziel erreicht.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Februar 2020)

Ja Danke für die Resonanz! 
Und ich wünsche Dir auch viel Glück bei deiner Prüfung! 

LG Michael


----------



## thanatos (10. März 2020)

es regnet und so nehme ich mir mal die Zeit zum schreiben .Aus dem Teil Deutschlands 
komme ich für den mal eine süße Französin gesungen hat " zwei Apfelsinen im Jahr 
und noch seltner Bananen " und viel besser sah es mit der Auswahl des Angelgerät´s
auch nicht aus .Dafür hatten wir Fischbestände von denen man heute nur träumen kann 
denn die guten Fische waren für den Teil bestimmt wo man die Bananen an der Hüfte getragen hat .
Mangel ist die Muse der Erfindungen .So haben wir Montagen entwickelt um mit möglichst wenig
Material möglichst viele Bereiche abzudecken .
meiner Meinung nach kommt man mit 4 Ruten als Anfänger ganz gut klar , persönlich 
bin ich da auf der Telerutenseite  - spezielle Ruten kann man sich ja zulegen wenn
man seine Richtung gefunden hat . Bei den Längen tendiere ich zu 4- 4,5 m bei den 
Allroundruten    mit bis 30 g Wg und 80 g Wg und 2,10-2,40 m bei der Spinnrute bis 30 g Wg
Plus eine Kopfrute .
nun einige Montage -Möglichkeiten .


----------



## thanatos (10. März 2020)

Wenn ich auf Reisen gehe ,geht das beschriebene Gerät mit und bin damit überall
für alles gewappnet -sonst könnte ich nur mit einem Transporter vereisen


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. März 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Reisen gehe ,geht das beschriebene Gerät mit und bin damit überall
> für alles gewappnet -sonst könnte ich nur mit einem Transporter vereisen


Ich sag gerne mal, was ich hier aufgeschnappt hab: Wer fängt hat Recht 
Hinzugesellt hat sich bei mir nur der Zusatz: je feiner desto geiler


----------



## Andal (10. März 2020)

Wenn es Spass macht, dann passt es auch!


----------



## thanatos (11. März 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich sag gerne mal, was ich hier aufgeschnappt hab: Wer fängt hat Recht
> Hinzugesellt hat sich bei mir nur der Zusatz: je feiner desto geiler


ist schon richtig - aber es geht um Einsteiger und da ist der zweite Satz nicht so 
angebracht . Eine durchgeknackte teure ultraleichte Kohlefaserrute oder ein
gesprengtes Vorfach kann einen Anfänger schon frustrieren .Angeln lernt man am 
Wasser und das richtige Gefühl dafür entwickelt sich dabei automatisch und damit 
auch die Erkenntnis welches Gerät sich für meine Bedürfnisse am besten eignet .
wenn Interesse besteht erkläre ich auch die Aufbauschritte der Schnellwechselmontagen.
denn erst am wasser entscheide ich - welche Pose -welcher Haken und bin damit immer 
gut gefahren .


----------



## Flussmonster92 (20. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe jetzt erst, dass in der Zwischenzeit ja doch noch einiges gepostet wurde.
@thanatos vielen Dank für deinen hilfreichen Beitrag und die Bilder mit den Montagen!

Ich habe mittlerweile eine Angelrute erworben: Eine Spinnrute mit 240cm Länge und 10-30g Wurfgewicht mit einer 3000er Rolle. 
Der Plan war es, damit ab nächster Woche (nach bestandener Prüfung), zunächst mit Tiroler Hölzl Montage mit Naturködern auf Forellen zu angeln und nach Ende des Kunstköder-Verbots und der Raubfisch-Schonzeit auch auf Barsche, Zander, etc. zu angeln.
Gekauft habe ich die Combo nach Empfehlung eines Freundes sehr günstig bei Decathlon und bin von der guten Verarbeitung positiv überrascht.
Vor allem wäre es bei dem Preis auch nicht so schlimm, wenn durch Anfängerfehler irgendetwas kaputt geht.

So jetzt zum schlechten Teil der Nachricht: leider ist die Prüfung nächste Woche aufgrund der Corona Pandemie abgesagt.
Nach einem Telefonat mit einer recht unfreundlichen und angefressenen Verwaltungsmitarbeiterin, ist auch nicht bekannt, wann und in welcher Form eine Nachholtermin stattfinden wird.
Ziemlich schade; ich hatte gehofft in der aktuellen Phase zumindest angeln gehen zu können. 
Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich die Entscheidung nachvollziehen und finde es auch sinnvoll, dass zu Schutzzwecken solche Maßnahmen getroffen werden.

Schöne Grüße in Runde
Hüseyin


----------



## Waller Michel (20. März 2020)

Das tut mir leid mit der Prüfung! 
Aber bleibe drann ! Hauptsächlich Fischkunde ist die halbe Miete. ....ein neuer Termin kommt bestimmt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Ziemlich schade; ich hatte gehofft in der aktuellen Phase zumindest angeln gehen zu können.




Schwierige Zeiten momentan in jeder Hinsicht.
Ich hoffe es klappt bald mit deinem Schein. Angeln ist eines der wenigen Hobbys die man ausüben kann ohne Ansteckungsgefahr(wenn man allein angelt).


----------



## Flussmonster92 (20. März 2020)

Danke euch Beiden. Ich hoffe, dass es einen Ersatztermin geben wird und nicht einfach der nächste Prüfungstermin im Herbst gilt.

Aber gut, die Gesundheit der Gesellschaft und insb. die der Risikogruppen ist aktuell einfach wichtiger.

LG
Hüseyin


----------



## Waller Michel (20. März 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Danke euch Beiden. Ich hoffe, dass es einen Ersatztermin geben wird und nicht einfach der nächste Prüfungstermin im Herbst gilt.
> 
> Aber gut, die Gesundheit der Gesellschaft und insb. die der Risikogruppen ist aktuell einfach wichtiger.
> 
> ...


Sehe es mal so, im Moment ist das Angel auf jeden Fall erschwert ! Ausgeheinschränkungen ,Köderbeschaffung usw usw .
Wenn du jetzt die Prüfung hättest und nicht ans Wasser kämst ,wäre auch nicht toll !
So kannst du dir wenigstens gleich den Fischereischein und die Erlaubnis holen und dann loslegen! 
Ist zwar nur ein schwacher Trost aber immerhin! 
Drück dir dann trotzdem die Daumen für die Prüfung und der Tag wird schon hoffentlich bald kommen! 

LG Michael


----------

